# Where to stay while visiting Pompei Italy?



## ValHam (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to Italy and want to visit Pompei- I am going to travel by train to Pompei - I don't want to overnight in Naples - Where else could I stay close to Pompei so that I would not have to rush and try and see Pompei in a day trip from Rome? Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 12, 2010)

Right at the train station at Pompeii Scavi, there's a small village of touristy hotels/restaurants and associated businesses. I'd stay there in a minute. I can't give you any names, but when we were there in June there was plenty of availability to walk in. Staying right at the entrance to the ruins would give you the ability to effectively negotiate with the many 'guides' that are there and get in early and/or stay late. We found a professor of archeology- divided among 10, he was reasonable.

Got to your local book store and leaf through the guidebooks for suggestions. Buy one if you are so inclined.

Jim Ricks


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

We visited Pompei on a trip to the Amalfi Coast (absolutely breathtaking -- can't wait to visit again).  We chose Sorrento as a home base due to the wide availability of hotels/villa rentals, easy transportation to other locations (Ravello, Positano, Capri, etc.), and the fact that it's a great walking city (tons of restaurants, shops, etc.).

Pompei is a quick 30-minute train ride (http://www.vesuviana.it/web/en/homepage).


----------



## ValHam (Aug 12, 2010)

Would you recommend us staying in Sorrento for 2 nights or just going to visit the sights for the day from Rome -


----------



## homer timpson (Aug 12, 2010)

Absolutely stay in Sorrento for 2 nights  

Travelling to/from Pompei in a day would be horrendous!!

We stayed a week in Rome then a week in Piano de Sorrento [about 10 mins outside of Sorrento itself]. 

Express, clean, fully air-conditioned train from Rome to Naples was under 3 hours. Circumvesuviana train from Naples to Pompei is about 35 mins - 
no air conditioning - stops at every lampost - plastic seats - couple that with 90oC in June and you get the picture 

Tourists are warned in Naples to be on their guard on this train - it is rife with pickpockets.

Stay 2 nights in Sorrento and see the sights in a cool and relaxing fashion.

Homer


----------



## flexible (Aug 12, 2010)

ValHam said:


> Would you recommend us staying in Sorrento for 2 nights or just going to visit the sights for the day from Rome -



We used RCI Points for a timeshare in Positano on the Amalfi Coast. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herculaneum is only a few stops from Pompei (closer to Naples) and is much better preserved. You will want to see both.

We took a bus that stopped at the Positano timeshare to Sorrento then the train to Pompei/Herculaneum . On other days we took the bus to Amalfi - the paper musuem in Amalfi was very interesting too. 

At the end of the week we took a boat to Capri, visited Capri then continued to Naples.

It is possible to see Pompei as a day trip from Rome but I think it would be a long exhausting day.

Where are you staying in Rome? We stayed at a timeshare just outside the 'ring road' and will stay in Rome our next trip.

I often drive in foreign countries but Italian drivers deserve their reputation for crazy driving. Most car rental insurance programs through Visa, American Express etc EXCLUDE coverage for Italy.

We used RCI points for a timeshare in the heart of Venice. It's run by a company that uses private apartments.

Have a great trip.


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd spend 3 days (at least) in Sorrento:

1 -- Visit Pompei
2 -- Visit Capri
3 -- Visit the coastal towns (a driver for the day was only about $200 when we were there a few years ago ... worth every penny as you set the schedule)

Actually, I'd spend at least a week there -- it's that beautiful.  But, 3 days would at least give you a decent overview.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 12, 2010)

We had a great experience at the Il Nido Hotel above Sorrento:

http://www.ilnido.it/

http://www.ilnido.it/en/budget-hotel-rates.html

Their prices include free shuttle service to and from the train station and town, and wonderful breakfasts. Get a seaview room...

Tripadvisor ranks it #2 of 100 hotels in Sorrento - over 500 reviews:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Il_Nido_Hotel_Sorrento-Sorrento_Campania.html


----------



## ValHam (Aug 12, 2010)

I am not going to rent a car - Is Naples safe for walking around without a tour?  I guess it is close to Sorrento - Thanks


----------



## Jimster (Aug 13, 2010)

*Naples*

Naples has one of the highest unemployment rates around- almost 1/3 of the people.  While I have walked around there it is probably one of the cities you should be very careful about.   Now someone is going to say that it is just fine-but then most people in most places are just fine.  I would be cautious.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 14, 2010)

Jimster said:


> Naples has one of the highest unemployment rates around- almost 1/3 of the people.  While I have walked around there it is probably one of the cities you should be very careful about.   Now someone is going to say that it is just fine-but then most people in most places are just fine.  I would be cautious.



At least the garbage strike is over, IIRC.  

Cheers


----------



## caterina25 (Aug 14, 2010)

Stay in Sorrent,it is beautiful and fun.From there you could visit the most beautiful places on the amalfi coast(Amalfi,Capri and Positano) with just a ferry ride.You will also be able to go to Pompei very easily.I would take a tour from Sorrento to Pompei,it is better to be with a professional.The walking and heat are tough in summer.Stay at least 3 days in Sorrento and tour the area.Stay in a hotel on the water.The views and the Mediterranean are splendid.Get a good tour book and have a wonderful time!


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 14, 2010)

We took the train from Rome to Naples, changed at Naples and continued on down the coast.  The train stops right at the entrance to Pompei.  We spent the afternoon there and continued on to Sorrento for the night and the next couple of nights.  It would have been easy to return to Pompei the next day if we had wanted to.  Sorrento is beautiful and a great place to tour the coast from.  We used the public bus--cheap, cheap, cheap.  We took a guide book and read it at the points a guide would, I presume, have been speaking.  It was, for us, a great way to see the coast, and Sorrento is a wonderful place to be.


----------



## caterina25 (Aug 14, 2010)

How wonderful! I wish I was back there.Italy is my favorite place to be.I threw so many coins in the Trevi Fountain,I will surely get back there.Paula


----------



## ValHam (Aug 15, 2010)

I have decided to stay 3 nights in Sorrento - Thanks for the advice - Would it be best to stop in Pompei on the way there or from Sorrento - I am not going to have a car - What is the best things to see in the area and how far is Pompei and Naples from Sorrento.  Thanks Val


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 15, 2010)

The train between Sorrento and Naples is called the Vesuviana and stops very frequently- A/C is spotty. Lots of tourists riding. iirc it's only about 1 1/2 hrs w/frequent departures. Check www.trenitalia.com for timetable. Pompeii, Herculaneum, Sorrento, Amalfi, Capri are all worthy of your time. In Naples, the Archeological Museum is where thousands of artifacts from 79 a.d. ended up. Many Pompeii homes were decorated with (highly) suggestive art. This exhibit was closed and being restored last June, your luck- or interest- may differ. It's worth a half day..... Jim


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 15, 2010)

I really liked Sorrento and stayed in the Hilton Palace there...the executive room includes the Concierge area with free food, drinks, rooftop swimming, etc. View of Mt. Vesuvious was spectacular and the boats coming and going. Suggest you take an Amalfi tour with English speaking Salvatore Lucibello of www.DriveAmalfi.com ... amazing trip aound the peninsula. Capri is there for a boat trip and tour to see the Blue Grotto. This is a very different area of Italy and worth some time ... only a half hour from Pompeii.

I forgot about a Positano hotel I enjoyed too ... quite the place for people watching as well as scenery:  http://www.sirenuse.it/

Brian


----------



## Laurie (Aug 15, 2010)

As I recall Pompeii was maybe 1/2 hr from Sorrento by train. I'd get settled into my Sorrento hotel, and make Pompeii/Herculaneum a daytrip - otherwise how would you deal with luggage etc?

Ravello is another beautiful town on the Amalfi coast and very worth a stop.

Personally I'd rank Capri (including the Blue Grotto) at a distant #3, after Pompeii/Herculaneum, after Sorrento, and after the rest of the Amalfi coast, highlights (to me) being Positano and Ravello. But to each their own!


----------



## caterina25 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ravello is very nice.We had dinner in a restaurant which reasonably priced and had very good food (I forgot the name)the owners name is Nanetta.It's a small town,if you ask someone I am sure they could show it to you.It's about one block from the bus stop.To get there ,go to the main town of Amalfi and get the bus up to Ravello.Buy your bus ticket's at a tobacco store. It cost 2 or 3 Euro's,if you take a taxi it could cost over $40 up and $40 down.It's better to use the money to enjoy good food and wine.


----------



## ValHam (Aug 16, 2010)

I only have a week - would it be  best to just do day trips from Rome or Rome 4 nights and Sorrento 3?  Thanks kindly Valerie


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 17, 2010)

That's a tough call as there is a week's worth of stuff to see in Rome. Personally, I think the Amalfi Coast is worth a visit too ... but you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## caterina25 (Aug 17, 2010)

If it is Rome and the amalfi coast you are visiting,I would do the 4 days Rome and 3 days Sorrento.There is more than enough to see in Rome in four days.The two areas are very different.Rome is mostly sight seeing.Sorrento and the Amalfi coast are beautiful and relaxing.The most beauty is found in the views and the people.It's a much slower pace.The only side trip that's not to far from Rome would be Florence,about two hours by high speed train.Florence is also beautiful.(Duomo,Uffi,Arno).I have stayed in Rome,Florence,Venice,Capri,Positano,Sorrento,Amalfi,Sardinia and San Remo.But it took 4 trips!!!If you have any questions,let me know.Paula


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 4, 2010)

We found stopping at Pompii very convenient on the way to Sorrento.  Why not try stopping on the way down and then if you want more, you can always stop again on the way back to Rome.


----------



## vaterp37 (Sep 29, 2010)

+1 on all the Sorrento advice.  Amazing spot to hit up Amalfi and Pompeii.  The light rail is super convenient.  Avoid anything outside of the historic area.  Pompeii is a sketchy town at night!  especially the train station on the other side of town


----------



## nalismom (Sep 29, 2010)

We were in Italy for 27 days in October 2007...Pompeii was a childhood dream of mine so it was a must see.

We spent the last 5 days of our time in Rome and did a one day tour to Pompeii through Context Travel:

http://www.contexttravel.com/city/Rome/walking_tour_details/Pompeii_Excursion_from_Rome

Sorry I do not know how to shorten the link

Anyway...it was small group (6 people limit) and we met our guide at Termini Train Station in Rome (AVE train tics included in price) where she escorted us to Naples.  We were met by private car in Naples and were then escorted to Pompeii where she walked us through the entire grounds giving us an in-depth look at life in 79 AD. Context guides typically have advanced degrees in art, history, anthropology etc and are assigned according to their speciality.  We could not have asked for a better guide!

After 3 hours at the site we were driven back to Naples where she escorted us through the old section of Naples and the winding streets explaing the sights.  She then took us to one of the best pizza restaurants in this area and then to a shop where they make lemincello.  Continuing our walk we stopped for an afternoon cappucino the likes of which I had not experienced the previous 26 days in Italy!  We then went to the National Archeological Museum in Naples where she walked us through the mosaics and frescoes and other artifacts that were taken from Pompeii.  At the end of the day she escorted us back to the train station for the AVE ride back to Rome.

The entire day was approximately 12 hours and it was one of the more expensive tours we had taken but it was more than worth it for the in-depth look at this site and the visit to Naples with its culture and people.  I highly recommend this trip.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 29, 2010)

I haven't done their Pompeii tour, but can second the recommendation on Context Travel.  They bought another wonderful small tour group I had used in the past (Scala Reale).  At first I was nervous that the small, personalized tours wouldn't be the same, but found Context to be just as terrific as the original group.


----------

